# Young Golden Mix CRITICAL HIGH KILL SHELTER TEXAS



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have reached out to As Good as Gold and DVGRR rescues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've also reached out to Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin and asked the folks in the Adopters Group for Love Puerto Rico Goldens to help network


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, before I sign off I've networked to Dirks Fund, Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance in Dallas and Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas...

Prayers someone steps up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just found out from some of the folks I networked with that Compass Rescue is pulling this golden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

That's great!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay!!!!! I'm so glad!!!!


----------

